# flax seed heat pillows...



## PippiL (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm making some gift baskets for a friend, she wanted me to include my microwavable heating  pillows.I'm not sure, if I should do that, since you never know what people come up with to sue you....in case of ...???
what do you think????


----------



## carebear (Mar 31, 2011)

People could sue you for anything.  ****, if they drop the basket on their toe they could sue you.

Then again, I have insurance...


----------



## PippiL (Mar 31, 2011)

I know that takes the fun out of it, but will not stop me.I'm just about to sign up for liability insurance,but I don't know , if this will cover heating pillows ????


----------



## Relle (Apr 1, 2011)

If they are gift baskets and for a friend - why would she sue you ? She asked you to put them in.

You don't sue people if they give you a birthday present. :shock:


----------



## PippiL (Apr 1, 2011)

*flax*

they are baskets for a friend that she will give to family...and people will sue you for whatever they want to sue you,if they can.
But I talked to my soon to be insurance and they are covered...I better be careful than soory


----------



## carebear (Apr 1, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> You don't sue people if they give you a birthday present. :shock:


Well actually people do...


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 5, 2011)

Oldie but goodie - The 10 Most Ridiculous Lawsuits of All Time

http://www.the-injury-lawyer-directory. ... suits.html

now we know...


----------

